# show us your albinos



## snakefreak16 (Jun 14, 2012)

show us your albinos please post heapse of pics and give us heapse of tips for keeping em thank you


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Flaviruthless (Jun 14, 2012)

My three beautiful babies


----------



## junglepython2 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 14, 2012)

thats insane mate some one told me there was albino spotteds and stimson's is this true?


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jun 14, 2012)

wow love all the albinos thankyou for showing ( bohdi13 ) check out snake ranch they have em


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jun 14, 2012)

bohdi13 said:


> thats insane mate some one told me there was albino spotteds and stimson's is this true?



Snake Ranch has albino spotteds.


----------



## congo_python (Jun 14, 2012)

Heres a couple of my beauties and one thats not mine..... try and work out which one


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## snakefreak16 (Jun 15, 2012)

wow they all look awsome lol congo python


----------



## sarah1234 (Jun 15, 2012)

Not so recent pics as I haven't had him out in awhile.


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jul 7, 2012)

lovin all the albinos keep them comming


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 19, 2013)

View attachment 285679
a few sheds back


----------



## harlemrain (Mar 19, 2013)

Cold-B-Hearts said:


> View attachment 285679
> a few sheds back




Attachment doesn't work


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## Darwin (Mar 27, 2013)

Thought this was the place to show off my boy "Darwin"........... Finally got a chance to get a decent photo of him


----------



## creaturefeatures (Mar 27, 2013)

*here are our 2 little ones ....... so want an albino male olive python but*


----------



## skp05 (Mar 28, 2013)

My 18 month old Albinos (Male - SXR + female - Gary Mudge)


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice Skp,....this is my boy from Gary Mudge, they must be from the same clutch,...mines the same age.


----------



## skp05 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks...
they are very hard to get good pictures of....they are real bright yellow, the Female more so then the Male.....But look great naturally.

Hoping to feed up and breed next year...they're weighing in at 460-490 grams atm eating 2 x hopper rats every week.


----------



## Chris1 (Mar 29, 2013)

should make some lovely babies!! 
got a bit of feeding to do, lol,...good luck!!


----------



## Barrett (Mar 29, 2013)

Cant wait. in just over 2 weeks I get my little male albino.


----------



## Shay-Nik (Apr 7, 2013)

I adore all the photos of Albino snakes, this is my little guy that I just got today he's only 3 months old, still haven't thought of a name yet :?


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 14, 2013)

I picked up my little girl last night! The excitement has been underestimated lol. Will post pictures as soon as I work out how to from my iPhone


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (Apr 14, 2013)

in my avatar is my little girl kapreece shes nearly 3months old


----------



## longqi (Apr 14, 2013)

Couple of reasonably nice babies


----------



## snakefreak16 (Jun 4, 2013)

bump


----------



## hughesy (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## MissFuller (Nov 19, 2013)

Calais is starting to colour up 
Love my little girl!


----------



## Porkbones (Nov 19, 2013)

That's it!!.after going through this thread I'm def getting me an albino darwin


----------



## davies.ads (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## zeke (Nov 19, 2013)

Just some pics of my 2 albinos


----------



## raycam01_au (Nov 19, 2013)

My 2 girls love them to bits, so freaking sexy!!!!!










Bathtime






New little Girl





yepo hooked and love them


----------



## CamdeJong (Nov 19, 2013)

Donut, son of Dante. Holdback male from last season =)


----------



## justin91 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yep, its official. I hate you all... With envy of course.


----------



## Jimie (Nov 20, 2013)

this is my darwin boy butterball just a bit feisty but calming down quick


----------



## snakefreak16 (Nov 20, 2013)

my beautiful big boy !


----------



## saximus (Nov 20, 2013)

I dunno if this counts. Haven't got this guy yet, just waiting for the import permit to come through.


----------



## No-two (Nov 20, 2013)

It counts. I like the pale head on that one, I've got an adult with a nice pale head like that, they're great snakes.

Heres an albino to keep it on track.


----------



## mummabear (Nov 20, 2013)

Nephrurus levis pilbarensis


----------



## zeke (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Porkbones (Dec 17, 2013)

Can't wait till I pick mine up


----------



## Porkbones (Mar 16, 2014)

“That's it!!.after going through this thread I'm def getting me an albino darwin” I posted this on the 19-11-13 then today I finally picked up honey


----------



## LeeMilligan123 (Mar 19, 2014)

Cool pics.


----------



## paulatones1 (Feb 14, 2015)

Desiree showing off Sunny's colours


----------

